# What method do you guys use to load your phones here in the fabulous Pinas?



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mall? sari-sari store via phone cards? Online or apps? What?

That *143# is a trip lol. But cool at the same time from a geek point of view.

Do you guys load for a month with the promos? Don't forget your rewards points if you are using globe. Use can use those points to get more data and other rewards. You can download the Glove rewards app FYI or *143# it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sales pitch with spelling mistakes? Happens rarely. Other opinions?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sim cards issued from the Internet Provider*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> Mall? sari-sari store via phone cards? Online or apps? What?
> 
> That *143# is a trip lol. But cool at the same time from a geek point of view.
> 
> Do you guys load for a month with the promos? Don't forget your rewards points if you are using globe. Use can use those points to get more data and other rewards. You can download the Glove rewards app FYI or *143# it.


Whiskey If you have DSL or Fiber through your Internet provider they offer a SIM card from their offices only so you can't buy this SIM card in the grocery store and it doesn't require any loading, you also have to open up an International line by filling out some minor paperwork so it'e a package with your land line DSL or Fiber and the phone number looks just like a states side number (XXX) XXX - XXXX and you pay monthly along with your monthly bill, the Sim card I purchased through my provider cost 500 pesos and I couldn't imagine going back to loading my cell phone again.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My phone had dual sim so I bought a retail reloader sim. I would load p500 at a time, then could load my sim, or my wife's anytime we needed.

Now I use a monthly postpaid plan from Globe. It is more expensive, but also more convenient.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

in my area we use sari sari....no decent internet in our brgy so not many options


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We just bought Globe sims for my wife's and my phone and found out that we can't call the relies on Smart or our landline only other Globe phones WTF.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I simply transfer from my GrabPay balance. 

I also used Lazada but the card registered there was compromised so I have discontinued using them for that. No proof that it was through them but not taking any chances. No money loss but an attempt at a 30k purchase.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Globe SIM cards*



Gary D said:


> We just bought Globe sims for my wife's and my phone and found out that we can't call the relies on Smart or our landline only other Globe phones WTF.


Unsure if I understand you correctly Gary but you and your wife have a standard Globe SIM card and can't call your PLDT land line or PLDT SIM cell phone? If that's the case thats odd because my daughter has a Globe SIM card and she can call us on our PLDT land line or issued PLDT SIM card. Is your PLDT account also an international line account or able to call out


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lazada. And my debit card request OTP for any transaction above 1,000 P !!! It's a PH Debit card. And it's cheaper in Lazada, as 300P only cost 275 or something.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I reload my Smart sims from my BDO account. Either from their website or the BDO app on my phone.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I just buy as required 100 Peso loads from SariSari store or the customer service kiosk at any mall.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Lazada. And my debit card request OTP for any transaction above 1,000 P !!! It's a PH Debit card. And it's cheaper in Lazada, as 300P only cost 275 or something.


Lazada gives a 5% discount on load. Nice but not worth it to me because of the card being compromised. Again not sure it was Lazada issue, but it was a 30k p charge on Lazada when my card was compromised.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I also used Lazada but the card registered there was compromised


You can use Lazada without registering your card there, they give load discounts too.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for the replies , fellas. I've been going to the mall and sari-sari type stores to reload for months now. Just looking for an easier and more convenient way. Went to Globe's website if I can pay via credit card...that was futile for me at least haha. Let me try to follow you guy'ss recommendations. Thx again.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like an advert, doesn't it?


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Darby Allen said:


> Sounds like an advert, doesn't it?


Yeah, but not my intention. I just happen to use Globe because that's what's abundant here like Verizon in California. And this is a good thread for people landing at Clark for the first time. When I first got here a year ago, I kept loading a few hundred pesos here and there not knowing for a 1K pesos(twenty US bucks), you can have data for a month(SuperSurf 999 with 800mb data allowance a day for a month)or 10gigs (GoSURF999) of data untll that runs out for the same amount or until 30 days elapses. With GoSURF, you get free 1 gig for watching YouTube or Dailymotion or play games. You also get 1 gig free wifi probably at a local mall likely like SM. Just dial *143# on your phone to go through the menus or better yet, you can download Globe rewards apps and redeem through that. I personally like the *143# as a phone geek. I know there's also SMART, Globe, and others too, but you mostly see Globe here as I've stated. Oooops sounds like advertisement again.  please don't ban me!!!  Oh, with the internet bandwidth, you can use your phone apps to call long distance to the USA if you're American like me. Beats using up your "pondo" or load on your phone.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

fmartin_gila said:


> I just buy as required 100 Peso loads from SariSari store or the customer service kiosk at any mall.
> 
> Fred


P100 won't last 1 minute here LOL. One time, I loaded 200P on my phone a year ago, went home, found out I kept my internet data bandwith on in my phone and I had nearly ran out of data just enough to log on here LOL. Better to get a month's data. Less stress that way if you have the pesos to spend that is.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I just ask the wife to put load on my number next time she's headed out. It's fast, effective, and best of all its free lol.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I just load from the BPI mobile app. Its fast, effective, free also.
And no one needs to leave the house.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tiz said:


> I just load from the BPI mobile app. Its fast, effective, free also.
> And no one needs to leave the house.


You get free load from BPI ?? That's great. In my case no-one has to go out of the house, its done as part of a shopping trip or errand run.


----------

